# Solved: Opening Contacts Crashes Outlook



## xizor2000 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, 
Has anyone come across the problem in which when you click on the Contacts icon in the Outlook Bar or when you attempt to change from Global Address List to your own Contacts (listed as an address book), Outlook2000 promptly crashes?

I have tried searching Microsoft's site but found nothing. Maybe my search fields are wrong so if anyone has come across a solution would it be possible to point me to the right places to seek it out?

Thanks.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Have you run detect and repair from Outlook's Help menu?

No, I've never had this occur, or even heard of it. It almost sounds like your personal address book may be corrupt. I believe that'll be a *.PAB file on your PC. You might want to try closing Outlook, finding and MOVING the PAB file to another location. On opening Outlook, you may be able to create a new address book. However, you may not be able to get the entries out of your old one. I'm just supposing about the corrupt address book, tho. I would definitely do the detect and repair before anything else.


----------



## xizor2000 (Mar 17, 2004)

Dreamboat said:


> Have you run detect and repair from Outlook's Help menu?
> 
> No, I've never had this occur, or even heard of it. It almost sounds like your personal address book may be corrupt. I believe that'll be a *.PAB file on your PC. You might want to try closing Outlook, finding and MOVING the PAB file to another location. On opening Outlook, you may be able to create a new address book. However, you may not be able to get the entries out of your old one. I'm just supposing about the corrupt address book, tho. I would definitely do the detect and repair before anything else.


Nope. There's no PAB file. It's insided an EXCHANGE Mailbox.. I just tried exporting the entries from the mailbox to a PST file, and make the contacts in my PST file an Address Book. The same thing happens when I selected it even in the PST file. It seems that one of the entries are corrupted. I guess I will have to open it one entry at a time and see which one crashed Outlook, and if it doesn't crash at all then I am really at my wits end...


----------



## xizor2000 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, for all those who might be attempting to help out in resolving this, it's resolved. I exported everything to a csv file, then wiped every existing record and then re-import from the csv file. After that, it works fine. And special thanks to dreamboat who has offered help.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Sorry, xizor. I'm not receiving notifs, so changed my email account just now.
Anyway, whatever it was...terrific that it's solved!


----------

